#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > NEWBIES & STARTERSVRAGEN >  >  zelf lichten maken.

## rubinioow

hoi..
weet er iemand een site waar info. over het maken van lampen??
ik wil ze zelf maken. maar ik weet ook nog niet wat alles inhoud. (de namen)

alvast bedankt :Smile:

----------


## DJ.T

Uuhm, tsja misschien is het handig als je even verteld eerst wat voor soort lampen je wilt maken en vooral waarom, toch niet om echt mee te gaan werken hoop ik?

----------


## test12

Rubinioow ik denk wel dat je wat beter moet aangeven wat je van plan bent om te maken of wat
de bedoeling is, voordat iemand komt met het idee dat na de kerst genoeg lichtjes vrij komen.

m.v.g. Herman

----------


## rubinioow

Ik wil gewoon normale discolichten.
Als ik er genoeg heb gemaakt dan krijg ik een lichtconsole van iemand.
diegene weet hoe het moet maar die wil het pas vertellen als ik zelf heb geprobeerd erachter te komen.
Ik wil lichten met van die gekleurde lampen erin.
Die ene die breed en bol zijn. Ik weet niet hoe ze heten.

----------


## speakerfreak

aha gewone reflectoor lampen duz... ach zijn geen tekeningen voor dus gewoon lekker met je pa gaan knutselen  :Wink:

----------


## rubinioow

reflector lamp 80mm E27 60W
die jah.. :Big Grin: haha

----------


## driesmees

je geeft de naam zelf al  :Wink:

----------


## BAJ productions

wat weet je nie temaken?

lijkt me sterk dat je het moeiijk vindt.
iedereen begint ergens. zo ben ik ook begonnen.
zal es effe kijken of ik nog tek. jes heb van vroeger.(tek lees als foto's)
de goede oude tijd. lekker alles zelf bouwen 

alleen hier heb je niets aan voor feesten!
of je moet er een paar 1000 op hangen!
de eerste die ik voor mijn slaap kamer heb gemaakt waren oude boxen waar in de achter kant de zevengaten boor had gezet. vervolgens fitingen in gezet.

al zie ik het probleem niet maar weet jij het nie stuurd dan effe een mailtje want denk niet dat dit het goede forum er voor is dit is meer voor huis gebruik.

met vriendelijke groet
bas

----------


## BAJ productions

toen ik het voor stuk je las dacht ik aan een een stift je van een potlood.
geeft veel licht

----------


## Pino

Heb wel eens gezien dat spots gemaakt werden van conserveblikken: beugeltje eraan, gaatjes erin vanachter, fitting erin en dan met een 150 watt lamp van Phillips. Kan je zelf nog kiezen of je ze zwart spuit of niet. Was wel mooi gedaan: net echt!
groetels,
Pino

----------


## Klaaske

En wat heb je aan een conserverenblikarmatuur ? [xx(]

----------


## Pino

Niks, maar het gaat toch om het zelf maken! En het lijkt me wel leuk voor een feestje met wat vrienden. Eenvoudig, goedkoop en't brengt toch wat sfeer...
groetels,
Pino

----------


## sntho0

rubinioow,

Ik heb nog wat liggen. 2 Zuilen met elk 10 lampen welke afzondelijk kunnen worden aangestuurd, en 2 bakken (half rond, 180 graden)met elk 8 perslampen welke per 2 kunnen worden aangestuurd. Deze kunnen weer op de zuilen gemonteerd worden.

----------


## rubinioow

ik gaf de naam zelf al omda ik de naam net had gevonde... :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## EL DJ

Heb samen met een buur ook eens zelf wat spots gemaakt.
Die kende een metaalbewerker en die plooide voor ons mooi vier metalen "balken" (hol vanbinnen) om daar dan de lampen in te hangen. Met een roostertje ervoor en 4 lampen van elk 400Watt. Ik kan je zeggen, die dingen werken WEL goed. Minstens even goed als enkele par 56's

----------


## rubinioow

wat houd par precies in??[:I]

----------


## Matt

> citaat:_Geplaatst door rubinioow_
> 
> wat houd par precies in??[:I]



een par is de benaming voor de (vaak gekleurde) lampen die je meestal als basislicht ziet bij drive-inns, discotheken kroegen enz.

bijv. 
http://www.licht-geluid.nl/shop/detail.aspx?ID=1943
met daarin bijv de volgende lamp;
http://www.licht-geluid.nl/shop/detail.aspx?ID=4232

----------


## - -Niels- -

Mijn vader zat vroeger in een band die ook hun eigen lampen maakten... gewoon van cakeblikken! Gat erin, lampie erin, gat aan de achterkant maken voor het snoer, bovenkant afsluiten, en klaar is Kees! Ook iets voor jou, Rubinioow?!

----------


## rubinioow

neej.. ik weet ut al..
je kent wel van die rioleerings buizen
daar zet je een hardplastic dop op.
maak je een gatr in en zet er bijv een goede plafond fitting in..
boord wat gaten in de buis zodat het niet te heet word.
ik maak ook zelf een standaard en ik maak aan de lamp een beugel met vleuegelmoeren.
waardoor de lamp omhoog en omlaag kan...

----------


## jurjen_barel

Als je geen hoogvermogen lampen erin zet zal het met de hitte wel meevallen. Spaarlampie zal zeker goed gaan!  :Wink:

----------


## ronny

dan zeg toch maar daaag tegen je lichtopbrengst als je een spaarlamp gaat gebruiken. Het pvc buis gedoe is allemaal heel leuk, maar ook daar zal je niet veel lichtopbrengst mogen verwachten.

Ook dien je rekening te houden met de warmte die zo een lamp afgeeft. Pvc begint al te vervormen bij 70°c he.  Dus bezint eer ge begint :Smile:

----------


## jurjen_barel

> citaat:_Geplaatst door ronny_
> dan zeg toch maar daaag tegen je lichtopbrengst als je een spaarlamp gaat gebruiken.



Nee, je vind een Par 64-, een HS-, een MSR- of een HMI lamp dan wel een puik idee?

----------


## Pino

toch maar concerveblikken dan ...
kunnen wat warmte verdragen :-)

----------


## Rademakers

> citaat:zeg dan toch maar daaag tegen je lichtopbrengst als je een spaarlamp gaat gebruiken.



Bij de betere doe-het-zelf zaken kun je ook spaarlampen kopen van 20 Watt (te vergelijken met 100 Watt gloeilamp).
Als je er drie naast elkaar (in driehoekvorm) stopt zou je dus de lichtopbrengst van een 300 Watt PAR mee moeten kunnen nabootsen.
(Of het ook nog in PVC gaat weet ik niet).

Mvg Johan

----------


## rubinioow

ik heb nu een statief gekocht voor 6 lampen.
en die lampen maken gaat goed je maakt gewoon gaatjes erin en dan valt de hitte mee.
ik wil nu een 8 of 12 kanaals lichtsturing kopen en daar hoort een kastje bij van 125 euro.
ik wil graag de naam van dat kastje weten zodat ik kan kijken of hij ergens anders goedkoper is.

----------


## timescape

Anders zet je hem toch gewoon op een tafel ofzo ? Ik bedoel, mijn tv staat ook niet in of op een kastje, maar gewoon op mijn bureau... :Wink: 
Misschien dat je iets duidelijker kunt omschrijven waar je het over hebt ?

----------


## jurjen_barel

Ik wilde eigenlijk in het begin van deze topic al zeggen: koop de lampen i.p.v. ze zelf maken! Maar toen bedacht ik me dat ik dit had gelezen. Ik zoek terug en ja hoor:



> citaat:_Geplaatst door rubinioow_
> Ik wil gewoon normale discolichten. Als ik er genoeg heb gemaakt dan krijg ik een lichtconsole van iemand.



Dus dacht ik: nou ja, hij heeft een nieuwe hobby en krijgt een lichtcomputer aangeboden...

Nu plaats je dit: 



> citaat:ik heb nu een statief gekocht voor 6 lampen.
> [..]ik wil nu een 8 of 12 kanaals lichtsturing *kopen* en daar hoort een kastje bij van 125 euro.



Kopen? Ja, dan zou k zeggen: koop er meteen 4 PAR 56's bij! Gezien jou kennis van techniek, dat ik opmaak uit de posts, lijkt het me een niet zo jofel idee dat je met 230V gaat spelen. Als je dan een controller krijgt... Oké, je kan altijd nog lampies kopen en dan zijn die zelfbouw lampen alleen om je computer te krijgen.

Bovenal: geen conservenblikken! Als er iets losraakt kunnen die blikken geleiden en zal je behoorlijk op je donder krijgen. Aan de ene kant: eigen schuld, dikke bult (niet bij jou persoonlijk hoor  :Wink: ). Aan de andere kant wens ik je het cker niet toe. [B)]

----------


## rubinioow

ik heb de lichten al gemaakt en opgehangen en ze doen het goed en zien er goed uit.
ik weet genoeg..
ik weet alleen nog niet hoe zo'n kastje heet die het signaal ontvangt van de lichtsturing..
kan iemand mij die naam geven??

----------


## jurjen_barel

> citaat:_Geplaatst door rubinioow_
> ik weet alleen nog niet hoe zo'n kastje heet die het signaal ontvangt van de lichtsturing..



Bedoel je een dimmerpack? Zorgt ervoor dat de signalen (DMX, analoog, e.d.) kunnen worden 'vertaald' naar de 230V kringen waar je je lampen op aansluit.

Om het maar ff simpel uit te leggen.  :Big Grin:  :Wink:

----------


## rubinioow

ik dacht even dat het een lichtsturing 220 volt heette..
waar kan ik die vinden op deze site??

----------


## jurjen_barel

Lichtcomputer en dimmerpack in één apparaat is bijv.: http://www.licht-geluid.nl/shop/detail.aspx?ID=3060

Losse sturing is bijv.: http://www.licht-geluid.nl/shop/detail.aspx?ID=181

Losse dimmerpack is bijv.: http://www.licht-geluid.nl/shop/detail.aspx?ID=127

Uiteraard zijn ze in vele soorten en maten te verkrijgen!
Vraag beantwoord?

----------


## rubinioow

Ik heb ff op andere site's gekeken en deze bedoel ik:
http://www.feedback.nl/pages/popup.php?bar=50358

en deze is dus hier op de site:
http://www.licht-geluid.nl/shop/detail.aspx?ID=127

----------


## rubinioow

die lijken mij hetzelfde...

----------


## test12

Ik denk dat je deze bedoeld:
http://www.licht-geluid.nl/shop/detail.aspx?ID=182
http://www.feedback.nl/pages/popup.php?bar=50358
Dit zijn inderdaad ongeveer vergelijkbare producten.
P.S. Kunnen in datail wel wat verschillen.

m.v.g. Herman.

----------


## rubinioow

Ik moet dus een dimmerpack kopen voordat ik mijn lichtsturing goed kan gaan gebruiken...

----------


## jurjen_barel

> citaat:_Geplaatst door rubinioow_
> Ik moet dus een dimmerpack kopen voordat ik mijn lichtsturing goed kan gaan gebruiken...



Dat ding waarnaar je op de feedback site naar verwees _is_ een dimmerpack. Er zitten ingebouwde programma's in, dus kan je m gewoon laten draaien. Ook kun je er geloof k een externe besturing aan hangen (hangt denk k ook af welk model van welk merk) maar dat weet ik bij de Showtec multidim niet cker...

----------


## rubinioow

weet iemand waar ik een 4 kanaals dimmerpack goedkoop kan krijgen??

----------


## jurjen_barel

als je alleen voor goedkoop gaat moet je naar Showtec kijken  :Big Grin:

----------


## rubinioow

showtec is echt niet zo slecht hoor..
ze zijn wel goedkoop maar hebben ook kwaliteit.
natuurlijk leveren andere merken betere kwaliteit.
weet iemand of er ook dimmerpacks zijn met meer dan 4 kanalen??

----------


## rinus bakker

> citaat:_Geplaatst door rubinioow_
> 
> showtec is echt niet zo slecht hoor..
> ze zijn wel goedkoop maar hebben ook kwaliteit.
> natuurlijk leveren andere merken betere kwaliteit.
> weet iemand of er ook dimmerpacks zijn met meer dan 4 kanalen??



Hallo Rubinoow,
Heb je eigenlijk wel een idee waar je over praat?
Probeer gewoon eens te zoeken op "dimmer" of "dimmerpack" in de zoekfunktie of desnoods in Google.
Daar vind je vast wel "iets" meer dan waar je nu stapsgewijs naar aan het vragen bent op de (over-)bekende weg.

----------


## jurjen_barel

Ik stel voor dat Ruben deze internetpagina's ff gaat doornemen. Weet ie strax een stuk beter waarover hij praat.
http://dvtg.hku.nl/licht/indimmer.htm
http://dvtg.hku.nl/licht/inregelt.htm

----------


## rubinioow

dat heb ik al gedaan...
en ik weet ookal een tijd hoe het werkt...
maar ik probeer nu op internet te zoeken of iemand een lichtsturing en dimmerpack te koop heeft staan..

----------


## MSSS

kijk dan eens op:
www.marktplaats.nl
www.tweedehands.nl
www.snuffelsite.nl
www.ebay.nl
Is genoeg op te vinden.

----------


## - -Niels- -

> citaat:showtec is echt niet zo slecht hoor..
> ze zijn wel goedkoop maar hebben ook kwaliteit.
> natuurlijk leveren andere merken betere kwaliteit.
> weet iemand of er ook dimmerpacks zijn met meer dan 4 kanalen??



Veel ervaring??? [V][V][V]

----------


## timescape

Jij wel zeker Niels ? Al 13 jaar misschien ? Haha, jongen
wij gebruiken denk inmiddels al weer zo'n 2,5 / 3 jaar Showtec dimmerbalken en een simpele controller (mingle) voor de aansturing van onze Parcans, en echt nóg nóóit problemen mee gehad. Ze doen wat ze moeten doen, dus wat kun je er nog meer van verwachten ? Bedoel, zou leuk zijn als ze ook koffie gingen halen, maar ja....

----------


## bazookakrid

kan je niet gewoon lampen kopen veel makkelijker

----------


## vasco

Ik hoop deze "techneut" nooit tegen te komen met zijn homemade lampen op een plaats waar ik geluid moet doen. Ik hoor nu al alles brommen. Rubinioow kun je niet beter goed investeren i.p.v. risicovol zelfbouwen?  :Wink:

----------


## jans

Rubinioow,

Ik weet niet wat je intensie met de lampen is, maar als het voor eigen gebruik is knutsel dan verder maar denk aan je eigen veiligheid en die van het huis van je ouders. ( Heb zelf eens een lamp in een tent zien hangen met een houten achterkant, "hé de lamp staat in de fik ")
Wil je een drive-inn show beginnen dan zou ik zeggen, doe eerst eens wat kennis op, er zijn boeken legio te koop, en ga eens je ogen goed de kost geven tijdens evenementen e.d. kun je veel iedeën uit halen.

In ieder geval succes met het knutselen.

----------


## djloverbot

> citaat:_Geplaatst door rubinioow_
> 
> hoi..
> weet er iemand een site waar info. over het maken van lampen??
> ik wil ze zelf maken. maar ik weet ook nog niet wat alles inhoud. (de namen)
> 
> alvast bedankt



heeyz ik heb een goede tip , dit makte ik vroeger ook toen ik net begon , je sluit gewoon een fitting aan op 220v dan zet je tussen de + of de - da maakt niet uit een , starter van een tl buis , als je nu de stekker in het stopcontact duwd gaat de lamp in de fitting best snel aan en uit de snelheid dit is per starter verschillend TIP: gebruik gekleurde reflector lampen , en maar op deze manier meerdere spots langs elkaar , zorg wel dat iedere fitting op een apparte starter zit

suc6 groetjes robbert

----------


## timescape

Hmm.... 
even off-topic aan DJloverbot : Misschien dat je ook naar de data van verschillende onderwerpen kunt kijken. Ik weet niet of je trouwens ook heel dit topic gelezen hebt, maar het slaat dus naar mijn mening helemaal nergens op he ! Dit is dus echt niet serieus volgens mij. Maar goed....

----------


## djloverbot

> citaat:_Geplaatst door timescape_
> 
> Hmm.... 
> even off-topic aan DJloverbot : Misschien dat je ook naar de data van verschillende onderwerpen kunt kijken. Ik weet niet of je trouwens ook heel dit topic gelezen hebt, maar het slaat dus naar mijn mening helemaal nergens op he ! Dit is dus echt niet serieus volgens mij. Maar goed....



sorry maar zo ver ik weet gaat dit topic over zelf discolampen maken dus ik schrijf hier even een manier op hoe ik vroeger zelf discolichten maakte , dat van die starter meen ik dus sirieus hé niet zomaar voor de gein , probeer het maar gewoon dan zul je zien dat ik gelijk heb . kijk ik weet dat he raar klinkt een starter tussen je + of - maar het werkt echt , je krijgt dan gewoon het effect van een tl die aangaat , maar dan blijft hij zow de hele tyd knipperen , probeer nou maar gewoon ik zweer op heel di forum dat dit echt werkt

groetjes robbert

----------


## jurjen_barel

> citaat:_Geplaatst door djloverbot_
> probeer nou maar gewoon ik zweer op heel di forum dat dit echt werkt



Als ik opzettelijk kortsluiting wil creëren, weet ik nog veel makkelijkere manieren. Deze manier lijkt verantwoordelijk, maar de elektriciteitsrekening zal daardoor zeer hoog oplopen

----------


## Rademakers

> citaat:Als ik opzettelijk kortsluiting wil creëren, weet ik nog veel makkelijkere manieren. Deze manier lijkt verantwoordelijk, maar de elektriciteitsrekening zal daardoor zeer hoog oplopen



Als je een starter in serie zet met een lamp kun je geen kortsluiting veroorzaken.

Mogelijkheid 1: De starter brand door of iets dergelijks, de lamp gaat uit.
Mogelijkheid 2: De starter maakt sluiting; de lamp gaat branden.

Daarnaast heb je een stop (zekering) en waarschijnlijk ook een aardlek (al heeft een lamp meestal geen aarde), dus die stroomrekening zal wel meevallen.

Of het verstandig is, is maar de vraag, maar dat is iets anders.

Mvg Johan

----------


## maarten

drie tl starters zijn prettiger voor je rekening dan wat voor disco apparatuur het voor gevolg heeft

----------


## jurjen_barel

sorry, k kreeg de indruk dat hij m parallel aan de lamp wilde schakelen.

Als dan de starter stroom doorlaat zal de stroom dus voor de kortste weg kiezen, en dat is dus de starter en niet de lamp. De starter heeft een hele kleine weerstandswaarde, dus valt het onder kortsluiting. Ik dacht dus vanuit die redenatie. Dan knippert de lamp namelijk ook  :Big Grin:  Alleen de vraag is dan voor hoe lang.

In serie is dan inderdaad geen kortsluiting, maar het is er ook niet bepaald voor gemaakt. Ik hou het denk ik toch maar bij de conventionele vormen van lampen, en niet een experimenteel geintje waarbij componenten worden gebruikt waar ze niet voor zijn bedoeld. Niks persoonlijks  :Big Grin:  :Wink:

----------


## maarten

parren zijn oorsprongelijk ook niet bedacht te dimmen of te knipperen

----------


## djloverbot

ik heb op deze manier vroeger ooit een hele lichtbar gemaakt en deed ik meer dan een jaar met één starter , na een jaar moet ik ze enkel vervangen ,ik heb hier ook nooit kortsluiting mee gehad

kijk het is natuurlijk niets voor een drive in of whatever

maar het blijft tog leuk voor een beginnertje  :Big Grin: 

greets robbert

----------


## rubinioow

Het is mij gelukt en het ziet er goed uit.
Ik heb 6 lampen gemaakt en opgehangen aan een Showtec - Stage Set 2 Black.

----------


## jurjen_barel

Meteen foto's plaatsen, joh!  :Wink:

----------


## rubinioow

Ik zal foto's maken.
Ik heb alleen nog maar een dimmerpack en lichtsturing nodig.
Ik weet niet wanneer de foto's klaar zijn.

----------


## rubinioow

hoe zet je foto's erop?

----------


## DJ.T

Eerst zelf een server zoeken en dan je foto's linken naar de server.
Kijk even bij msngroups ofzoiets, die worden meestal gebruikt als foto servers.

----------


## whizzo

Ik heb ooit... toen ik 11 was zelf een strobo gemaakt :d

een gloeilamp van 50w, een naaimachine en een houte ronde plank met 2 gaten erin... maar dat bedoel je vast niet!!!

----------

